# Australia being ravaged by wildfires.



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2020)

Where is Dick Cheney's rain machine when you need it ?

As Wildfires Ravage Australia, Tourists In Coastal Towns Struggle to Evacuate

Thousands of koalas feared dead as Australia ravaged by wildfires


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

Damned shame about the Koalas. Are they edible?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 6, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Damned shame about the Koalas. Are they edible?


They sure are...but you wouldn't like the meat...tastes like a fuckin Vicks rub.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Damned shame about the Koalas. Are they edible?
> ...



No thanks. Nastiest thing I ever ate was an armadillo. I cooked it in the oven but I don't think it was done.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 6, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The nastiest thing I ever ate...




 

Yeap...I was shit faced.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2020)

Is this what you guys do in Flyover Country?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Water bugs?


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 6, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


You could NEVER B pResident


----------



## Circe (Jan 8, 2020)

Australian authorities have arrested 26 people for SETTING these wildfires, the news reported tonight, so I am unimpressed about how important it is to follow all this. They are burning themselves up, whatever, next news.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

*Australian fires: Over 1 billion animals feared dead, experts say*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2020)

Circe said:


> Australian authorities have arrested 26 people for SETTING these wildfires, the news reported tonight, so I am unimpressed about how important it is to follow all this. They are burning themselves up, whatever, next news.


Thanks for informing the world of
what a douchebag you are.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Polishprince (Jan 9, 2020)

Circe said:


> Australian authorities have arrested 26 people for SETTING these wildfires, the news reported tonight, so I am unimpressed about how important it is to follow all this. They are burning themselves up, whatever, next news.



I wonder if there is a political motivation here, where the arsonists are just trying to raise awareness of Global Warming and the possibility that this kind of cataclysm could have just been caused by increased carbon dioxide?


----------



## okfine (Jan 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Australian authorities have arrested 26 people for SETTING these wildfires, the news reported tonight, so I am unimpressed about how important it is to follow all this. They are burning themselves up, whatever, next news.
> ...


Last night on KCRW radio, an Aussie woman who works at the Santa Barbara Zoo just got back from there. What she said was really bad comparing it to our local fires within the last few years. The loss of life is astronomical. What is even as bad is the injured and burned. The vets and caretakers have their hands full.

From Santa Barbara, Australian wildlife caretaker watches her home country burn


----------



## CWayne (Jan 9, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Now I have no first-hand knowledge, but here is the nastiest thing anyone could ever possibly eat.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 10, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


----------



## Circe (Jan 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> I wonder if there is a political motivation here, where the arsonists are just trying to raise awareness of Global Warming and the possibility that this kind of cataclysm could have just been caused by increased carbon dioxide?



Just crazies, I bet. If global warming fanatics are setting these fires for political reasons, it's not the carbon dioxide that is causing them: it's the arsonists.

In any case, I've totally lost interest since reading that. If people are going to burn themselves off their continent, hey, enjoy. This isn't (well, unless it's aborigines setting the fires!!) naked savages news but it is irrelevant foreign news of no conceivable use or interest to me, especially given that people are setting the fires. I've been restricting a lot of useless categories of news since the media catastrophes of 2016.


----------

